# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Taurine as a dream stimulant

## Lady Grimbones

Have you ever used Taurine to help you with dreaming? I know I have experienced vivid dreams after drinking an energy drink just for the B vitamins, I hadn't ever heard of Taurine before and after drinking the drink I noticed that my dreams were more vivid, recall was just a bit easier, and then I got lucid.

I am not crediting this drink with being the only reason I got lucid but it certainly, in my belief, helped. I wish I had some scientific proof other than the calmness and other changes I've noticed after drinking half a can a day.

The brand of energy drink, that I started drinking partly for the B vitamins for dreaming partly because I am working out and wanted to cut back on my calories and needed an energy boost, is called RockStar. It had the most vitamins and ingredients.

I googled Taruine and learned that it is a neuroinhibitor and sometimes they give it to people with epilepsy in doses of 500 mg to help quiet their brains. I at first thought this was something that might inhibit dreaming but there are reports that this stuff actually makes the dreams more vivid. I haven't read everything and so I am still reading stuff off and on.

I want to get me some Taurine in pill form because the drink I am drinking, RockStar, has ginko in it also and ginko makes me sick if I do it regularly.

Talk to me people! 

Tell me all that you know!

:-)

----------


## yellowlight

> Talk to me people!



lol
I never knew that taurine makes dreams more vivid. Gotta try it out, I guess.

----------


## neuf08

I was not aware either that Taurine had a positive impact on vivid dreams and dream recollection. I guess it makes sense though, since it does work in the brain a bit to help you feel sharper mentally. Taurine is definitely a great supplement for those who need it, so it would definitely be an easy one to add in for vivid dreams. And as far as I know, taurine does not have any negative side effects. Sounds like a good one to try.

----------


## Saturos

Wouldn't drinking an energy drink before going to bed keep you awake?

----------


## LightningMunk

sometimes i drink an energy drink before i go to bed, like an hour before, most likely will be Bawls or SoBe or Xyience. haven't really watched a correlation between those and the amount of dreams i had. the only "method" so far that i know for sure for myself that will get me a dream is the WBTB method, even if its simply waking up in my bed for like 20 seconds and falling back to sleep.

but ill deff try to watch my dreams next time i have an energy drink before bed

----------


## Lady Grimbones

> Wouldn't drinking an energy drink before going to bed keep you awake?



Actually, energy drinks, at least Rockstar and Redbull, are not energy at all. They actually make you sleepy. Taurine is a neuroinhibitor NOT a stimulant, why it has such an effect on dreaming I do not know but it does. If you just google Taurine you will get a lot of links that talk about vivid dreams.

I do not know how the producers of energy drinks can call them that when they have such ingredients that are KNOWN relaxors.

:-)

----------


## Sora

Ahah! So my friend and I weren't wrong at all....we noticed that each time we were drinking energy drink....BOOM Dream. 





> I do not know how the producers of energy drinks can call them that when they have such ingredients that are KNOWN relaxors.



Taurine isn't the only ingredient in Energy Drink uhoh. And probably the Relaxation is a keu part to activate something else in you system or whatever, I'm pretty taurine is there for a reason =)

----------


## Lady Grimbones

> Ahah! So my friend and I weren't wrong at all....we noticed that each time we were drinking energy drink....BOOM Dream. 
> 
> 
> 
> Taurine isn't the only ingredient in Energy Drink uhoh. And probably the Relaxation is a keu part to activate something else in you system or whatever, I'm pretty taurine is there for a reason =)



Yeah, but this thread is concerned with Taurine, not the whole energy drink no matter what brand. Taurine is an amino acid and is shown by itself to have the same effect on dreaming. I just learned of it because I had been drinking an energy drink for the B vitamins. I did not know about Taurine before.

Now I am buying Taurine in vitamin form.

:-)

----------

